# Aeroplan



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...y-program-replacing-aeroplan/article34953823/

"Air Canada said on Thursday it would launch its own loyalty program in 2020, replacing the current program, Aeroplan, which is owned and operated by analytics firm Aimia Inc.

“The new program, launching in 2020, will offer additional earning and redemption opportunities, more personalized service and a better digital experience for Air Canada customers,” Benjamin Smith, president of Air Canada’s passenger airlines business said.

Air Canada’s contract with Aimia will be in effect until June 29, 2020."

What say you?


----------



## Parkuser (Mar 12, 2014)

Prompted by my kid, who loves it and piles all spending on it, I got RBC Westjet MC for $99/year. Received $250 Westjet $ (already gone) and a $99/199/299 companion voucher. Aeroplan does not compare.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Whenever Aeroplan tweeks the program it gets worse. Currently, we only use it for local, otherwise high cost flights. Last time we looked at booking an international Aeroplan flight on AC the net cost to us was 60,0000 points each. The net difference in price between the so called free Aeroplan ticket on AC and a regular fare was slightly under $400. 

I agree, the RBC Westjet program leaves Aeroplan in the dust. We have been with the plan since the CP/AC merger. Just running keeping few remaining points for short hops in Canada but getting rid of the credit card.

I used to do many business flights on AC. It has really gone down hill. We did nine flights over the winter. The 2 AC flights were by far the worst for condition of plane, comfort of seats, and in flight service. United was a close runner up. Copa Air and Aerolineas are smaller but they both put AC to shame. Clean planes, comfortable seats, good service. Even the budget airline Sky was superior in every way to our AC flight. Not a big fan of Wesjet really but that is where we are headed. Besides, it meshes with our Delta plan.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

ian said:


> ... The 2 AC flights were by far the worst for condition of plane, comfort of seats, and in flight service. United was a close runner up.


Interesting ... United has almost always been worse than AC, with worse service for me.

Avianca has been great where it was better than either United or AC.



Cheers


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

It's weird that AC did not have some agreement with Aimia to prohibit this. They used to own it and spun it off.

I think we have enough for 4 short haul flights on our two Aeroplan accounts - should have no problem using these up.


----------



## hebsie (Mar 5, 2017)

Aimia Inc (from the GM)

"Aimia Inc is sharply lower today, *dropping $5.21 or 58.34% to $3.72* and crossing below its 200-day moving average. Over the last five days, shares have lost 57.87% and are down 58.11% for the last year to date. This security has underperformed the S&P TSX by 67.94% during the last year."


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

Ugh. I know there's a lot of hate out there for both companies, but I've never had an issue w/ AC and prefer to support CDN companies when I can. 

I just paid my annual fee for my CIBC Aeroplan Visa... I'm guessing if I cancel my card now, that fee isn't refunded on a prorated basis at all? (doesn't hurt to at least ask  )


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I can understand why AC is dumping Aeroplan. We currently collect Aeroplan points, we have a balance. When we fly on AC we collect points.
But we almost never use Aeroplan points for flights on AC. 

We typically select United since the admin charge by Aeroplan on AC tickets to Europe, Asia, or SA is anywhere from $225-$275 EACH WAY. We used to avoid this by flying Lufthansa but this loophole was closed. Switching to the Wesjet program, even though we are not big fans, is still preferable to remaining with Aeroplan.


----------



## naysmitj (Sep 16, 2014)

Used to use Aeroplan religiously for a couple decades, then switched to Air Miles for about a dozen years.
My wife an I traveled at least once a year on points for over 25 years. 
Both programs are now so watered down we changed to a cash back credit card which contributes much more to our cost of travel than either program will now.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

cedebe said:


> Ugh. I know there's a lot of hate out there for both companies, but I've never had an issue w/ AC and prefer to support CDN companies when I can.
> 
> I just paid my annual fee for my CIBC Aeroplan Visa... I'm guessing if I cancel my card now, that fee isn't refunded on a prorated basis at all? (doesn't hurt to at least ask  )


They will continue to award aeroplan points until 2020, and it sounds like you can still use aeroplan point for redemption on AC well after 2020.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Parkuser said:


> Prompted by my kid, who loves it and piles all spending on it, I got RBC Westjet MC for $99/year. Received $250 Westjet $ (already gone) and a $99/199/299 companion voucher. Aeroplan does not compare.


We did too. Already spent our companion fare last fall.


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

Love Air Canada, hate Aeroplan. Far prefer Avion and will hit a million points this month. We have a few hundred thousand Aeroplan points just from flights but find it frustrating to book anything with them unless close to 12 months in advance.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I don't understand business. Air Canada once owned Aeroplan; then decided they didn't want to be in the business of running what was (and is) effectively Air Canada's Reward Points Program, so they sold it off as a separate business: now they want to start up a new Rewards Program and ditch their contract with Aeroplan? What the h**l is the business plan here? Unless the new Rewards Program is structured in a substantially different fashion, what's the point? It only makes sense if they make it substantially different than Aeroplan - perhaps focussing more on the "loyalty" aspect, targeting frequent flyers by offering perks and upgrades for such.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Lots of variables that could be affecting this ... not the least of which was whether AC sold of Aeroplan, because they needed the cash instead of wanting to. Changing circumstances as well as possibly management and the effects of dealing with Aimia as other possibilities.


Cheers


----------



## Jaberwock (Aug 22, 2012)

Is it possible that over the long term, Aimia will actually be better off without Air Canada? Only about 20% of their income comes from Air Canada, and most of the complaints around Aeroplan seem to be related to inability to book flights and excess surcharges which make the cost of "free" tickets almost as much as the cost of regular paid tickets from other airlines. 
It seems to me that Aeroplan would be a much better rewards program if the rewards were not restricted to one group of airlines.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Air Canada - are they still in business?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

The only program we use is the Wetjet MC with the partner ticket.

We dumped Air Miles last year and will get rid of TD Aeroplan shortly.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have over a million aeroplan points so I plan to spend them before 2020 , bought 1000 in amazon gift cards last week and we spent all of them like it was Christmas .We also got a flight from buffalo to San juan for 40,000 points plus $13! last year so I highly recommend people check out that route if you have points.It was going to cost us almost $1100 plus same points to fly from Toronto.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

OhGreatGuru said:


> I don't understand business. Air Canada once owned Aeroplan; then decided they didn't want to be in the business of running what was (and is) effectively Air Canada's Reward Points Program, so they sold it off as a separate business: now they want to start up a new Rewards Program and ditch their contract with Aeroplan? What the h**l is the business plan here? Unless the new Rewards Program is structured in a substantially different fashion, what's the point? It only makes sense if they make it substantially different than Aeroplan - perhaps focussing more on the "loyalty" aspect, targeting frequent flyers by offering perks and upgrades for such.


I believe that is the direction Air Canada is heading towards, and differentiating it from programs like Air Miles. I suspect they just want to concentrate on the frequent flyers.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I will probably switch to whatever Air Canada comes up with

I don't like rewards credit cards or loyalty programs at all. You pay for them regardless with high merchant fees. You change your shopping habits consciously and/or unconsciously to recoup some of those merchant fees. You then jump through a bunch or hoops to redeem some or to burn them before expiration or devaluation etc etc. They all suck and it's because consumers are easy targets

But I fly a lot for work and Star Alliance is the most common option. I do like the frequent flyer perks and upgrades


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Though we have several years to use these points, I'm concerned that available reward flights will become increasingly difficult to find -- do others share this concern?

A coworker told me that you can actually enrol with any of the Star Alliance rewards programs. He suggests using one of the other points programs, such as ANA's. You would still earn points on any Star Alliance flights, and build up ANA points. Then you'd redeem ANA points for any flight within Star Alliance.

Does anyone do this? I'm not sure we need to use Air Canada-linked points programs at all.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I am not a frequent flyer, but have been an Aeroplan member for years. I think I have only ever exchanged points for flights once. Now I just exchange them regularly for gift cards I can use - usually gas. No worries about "losing" points if they expire.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Good idea. But check to see what the rules are for points expiration.

We are also on the Delta Skymiles program. Their points do not expire. We also get credit for Wesjet flights. We are leaning towards either the RBC Westjet program or the Capital One Aspire World Elite.


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

james4beach said:


> Though we have several years to use these points, I'm concerned that available reward flights will become increasingly difficult to find -- do others share this concern?
> 
> A coworker told me that you can actually enrol with any of the Star Alliance rewards programs. He suggests using one of the other points programs, such as ANA's. You would still earn points on any Star Alliance flights, and build up ANA points. Then you'd redeem ANA points for any flight within Star Alliance.
> 
> Does anyone do this? I'm not sure we need to use Air Canada-linked points programs at all.


I share this concern, hence my post up thread. I suspect people may start scrambling to burn through their existing points, esp. in 2019. I'm not at all comforted by AC stating existing Aeroplan points can still be used for AC flights after 2020. Once they launch their own program, just how many seats will be left over for Aeroplan point holders? Pretty much nil, I'm guessing...

I'd be curious to know to what extent existing Aeroplan miles are transferable to another points program w/in the Star Alliance network. I'm not overly savvy on points transfers programs, so any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We have had countless points tickets over the years. I had lots of business travel, hotel, and rental cars that attracted points. Mostly used the points for travel to Europe. If we did have to go to Toronto (we live in the west) we would always go via Charlotte, NC and spend a week or two in the Carolinas. When we redeem points we invariable took advantage of a free stopover or an open jaw. This increased the attractiveness of the plan for us and compensated for some of the plans many drawbacks.

Who knows what the new Aeroplan rules, seat availability, and admin charges will be. The ability to do a stopover an open jaw, or a one way added to the attractiveness of the plan. Increasing difficulty in getting business class seats and increasing, outrageous fees in the form of so called fuel surcharges effectively discounted the program for us.

I only have 48K and DW has 40K remaining in our accounts. Lowest it has ever been since retiring four years ago. Our plan is to get me to 60K. Won't take long with credit card charges, etc. Then we will either redeem one return to Europe or two one ways. Then we bite the bullet, and let the Aeroplan credit card expire in Jan. In the interim we will move to something else. Not about to buy a pig in a poke from Aeroplan. Their track record to date (for us) is very poor. As a long time Aeroplan member I can well understand why their stock is in the toilet.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I get AirMiles points at the liquor stores here ( why -I dont know....we only have the govt-run NLC stores here, no private ones...so it's not like: "gee, i think I'll get my booze from NLC store 'cause they give AirMiles"... we have no choice)
but anyhoo...I rack up a nice few points on all the wine!!! _hic_!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

There were many reasons why I cancelled Air Miles but one was that the LCBO gives out points for nothing!

The main reason was that their customer service sucks!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We also have not dealt directly with Aeroplan in 10 years. We get our travel agent to do it because they have better access to flights. Once we had to return from NYC a day early and she got us a return flight on points! No way could we have got that from their call centre.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

I thought it was worth a follow-up on the subject as the thread was about the changes in 2020. 

The changes are to take place in November, and they are moving towards points vs miles. There is more flexibility of redeeming the points and more available seats.

10 things you need to know about Air Canada's new Aeroplan program

Even if there is a current COVID situation, it may be something worth noting.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm generally ok with the new program WRT how I want to use my points; namely a complex itinerary in J class. The flight rewards we're looking at will take more points but that was kind of to be expected since there hasn't been a devaluation in while. There's some interesting new features and the credit card partner benefits seem better on first glance.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Does anyone know what might happen to Aeroplan points if Air Canada has to declare bankruptcy?

A possible scenario I see is that AC goes bankrupt and then operates -- for a while -- under bankruptcy mode (or is nationalized).


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Aeroplan is a program which can be sold/bought, it's most likely a separate legal entity. They already did it once at the expense of Aimia. They sold it to Aimia, then announced they would launch their own reward program, so Aeroplan value crashed and Air Canada bought it back from Aimia...

Not sure how it's called in English, but it's pretty near that illegal move where you sell shares before making a big announcement which make the shares crash and then buy them back...

Maybe this time they are doing it the other way around... Announcing a revamp of the Aeroplan program to increase its value before selling it? I don't know enough about what has been announced to tell about it.


----------

